# porphyry



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

1 U.S. Dollar equals .73 euros


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

When I was in Europe in 2008 I believe the euro was 1.50 to the dollar. But it takes 15 countries to compete with our dollar.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

brunothedog said:


> it goes about 5.50 - 8.50 dollars a sq.ft, materials and labor included


I gotta get my order in.......the price seems to be rising as we speak!:blink:


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

Yeah Bruno you'd make a killing an then give 50% of your profits to mr obama


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

Rockmonster said:


> I gotta get my order in.......the price seems to be rising as we speak!:blink:


hell yes, now that all want, supply and demand


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

Nick520 said:


> Yeah Bruno you'd make a killing an then give 50% of your profits to mr obama


here we have a forfeit tax, that is that i pay 7.5 Thou a year, and i can bill up 450k,
taxes suck, don't they.
nil property tax.
no school tax


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

brunothedog said:


> here we have a forfeit tax, that is that i pay 7.5 Thou a year, and i can bill up 450k, taxes suck, don't they. nil property tax. no school tax


Hey, we have a forfeit tax too, the harder you work the more you forfeit.


----------

